# Another new dude



## BigBobby (Feb 24, 2015)

My name is Big Bobby and I'm addicted to Iron...  My gf used to call me at the gym all the time wondering where I was and when I would be home.  She's no longer here, now my tunes aren't interuppted while I'm jacking plates around from annoying texts.  I will cut out of work early with excuses of doctor appointments and what not because I can't wait to try to hit new PR's....  I don't want a social life, I just want to lift.  My only goal is to feel bars bending in my hands and on my traps. I like Louis Simmons style conjugate methods.  I've been stalking this sight for a long time now and like the fellas on here...  So I figured I'd sign up because most everyone else around me just thinks I'm nuts.  But I know you guys will understand.  Thanks for having me and for the knowledge and experiences many have shared on here that have helped me better my addiction. 

6'0
242
15%bf
No pizza, no beer...  All lean meats, eggs, rice, potatoes, oatmeal, fruit, green steamed stuff and water...  Lot 'O' water.... Keepin it simple cuz I'm stupid. 
8yrs rattin around the gym
A few cycles


----------



## brazey (Feb 25, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## BigBobby (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks my man....  There's a lot that goes on in the way of discussion on here.  Pretty awesome place.  Macro economics? It's here too


----------



## Riles (Feb 25, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

Good for you. Get rid of that annoying broad. Who needs an ol lady when you have the plates and gear?? FTW.


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Right on bro! Gym is #1 priority for me as well. Females and social like come in distant 2nd for me.*


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome aboard Bobby, many like minded here as well. Bars before bitches, and not the kind backed w hipster beer muscle types either...


----------



## gymfun (Mar 20, 2015)

welcome


----------

